Ask HN: Ex-developers, why did you bail? - Jackypot
======
ExDeveloper
I bailed because I realized that every tech job I have ever had was what David
Graeber called a "bullshit job". I've since come to suspect that the vast
majority of jobs are bullshit jobs, including my current gig as a sysadmin for
a local hospital.

However, I have nurses and the occasional resident doctor actually telling me
that I'm making their actually useful and beneficial jobs easier, which does
wonders for my morale. The pay is pretty good, I get excellent health care,
and as long as everything works as required nobody tries to micromanage me.

Leave development for the college kids who haven't figured out that being
passionate about coding is a good way to get exploited. Become a sysadmin
outside the tech bubble, and live a fully human life.

------
verdverm
Most code is boring, moving up the business stack

